# Blast From the Past (for some of us)



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're in my age range, this will bring back a lot of memories;






I have to say that even to this day, I have no idea how Bernadette did that funky thing with her arms.

Sing it together; "Box Three-Five-Oh, Boston Mass, Oh-Two-One-Three-Four....send it to Zoom"!!!

Oh, and the _Electric Company _and _Ville Allegre_, which were shown after _Zoom_, both sucked in comparison.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Delta it has taken me 30 yrs to get those OUT of my head...now im $#%CKED.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

This is the the only season I remember, from baby-sitting my brother during the summer.... I didn't mind watching it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Dazy5 said:


> This is the the only season I remember, from baby-sitting my brother during the summer.... I didn't mind watching it.


Ugh...like so many other things in life, the introduction of hip-hop music to _Zoom _destroyed its appeal to me. Much of the charm of the original show was that the kids were basically winging it, and didn't really have a whole lot of talent.

They were regular people, and as a kid in the 70's, you thought you had a chance to make it to the cast.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


>


I'm SO not clicking that link!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Dazy5 said:


> I'm SO not clicking that link!


Smart move....fingernails down a blackboard would be preferable. The only reason I didn't give it a bad rating is because I couldn't stand it that long.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I remember liking the theme song to Villa Allegre although I had no idea what the hell they were singing. If I remember correctly the opening scene was like a giant Tinker Toy town which at that age I found very cool.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I found this to be kind of disturbing..


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

This always freaked me out. The animation always reminded me of the blue meanies from the Beatles Yellow Submarine.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for making me feel my age.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can still do the arm thing!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Now I'm gonna show our age:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I can still do the arm thing!


:hmmm::naughty:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

way before my time Bruce


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol this made me glad to be a young guy. You couldn't pay me enough to trade Eureka's castle, sesame street, or the elephant show for..... Zoom Zoom.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Inspector and Harry, I guess for the next 'Meet and Greet' we'll have to take a box of sugar teats for Bruce and the kids...

Inspector, that's before Bobby went to the Lawrence Welk Show...

Bobby and Cissy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We can go back further than that


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I hated that show


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ah the memories...
I remember the time I was Zoom-A-Zooming my Zoom and my mother walked in and cried out "STOP THAT - YOU'LL GO BLIND!!"
You cant buy memories like that....:A!:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

How can you hate Howdy? What are you, some kinda commie?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

On a B&W TV


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thubis thrubead ubis brubingubing buback uba lubot ubof mubemuborubies!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> Inspector and Harry, I guess for the next 'Meet and Greet' we'll have to take a box of sugar teats for Bruce and the kids...
> 
> Inspector, that's before Bobby went to the Lawrence Welk Show...
> 
> Bobby and Cissy


I used to have to watch Lawrence Welk with my grandparents on Saturday night when they watched me and my brother. I did like the tap dancer at the end of the show who would start off nice and easy, and by the end, his feet were flying, arms flailing, and cymbals crashing in the background.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I used to have to watch Lawrence Welk with my grandparents on Saturday night when they watched me and my brother.


Oh for Gods sake so did I... I forgot all about that. "A 1 and a 2 and a 3...."WOW, what a cool memory Bruce, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh for Gods sake so did I... I forgot all about that. "A 1 and a 2 and a 3...."WOW, what a cool memory Bruce, thanks!


I put up with it because I knew that _The Love Boat _and _Fantasy Island _were coming on later.


----------

